# Kanji help- Unknown Nakiri



## Bert2368 (Jul 13, 2020)

This is as good resolution as I could get, not very good on blade, but box is pretty legible.

All I know, owner says bought as a souvenir while visiting Japan "some years back". Then never used it. (There is no accounting for taste, or the lack of same!)


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 15, 2020)

I'll have better pictures next week...


----------

